# 46 illegals drink the open border Kool-aid® in Joestown



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

At least 46 people found dead in back of tractor trailer in Texas


Officials say 16 others in the truck were taken to hospitals in San Antonio, on Monday. It may be the deadliest tragedy among migrants crossing the border from Mexico in recent decades.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

That's 46 off the welfare rolls.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> That's 46 off the welfare rolls.


Have SOME semblance of human decency, ass. 
These people were locked in the back of a truck in 103 degree heat and slowly cooked to death.
Politics aside, that's no way to treat anyone.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

65mustang said:


> That's 46 off the welfare rolls.


They were never ON the rolls.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

65mustang: I find it hard to take issue with Kauboy's astute observation of your heartless statement. While I am against biden's policy regarding the invasion of our country, those were human beings and didn't deserve to die, let alone die in such a horrific manner. BTW, they most likely never made it to the welfare rolls. Maybe you should talk to the wizard, about a heart.


----------



## MisterPig (6 mo ago)

You want us to have a heart for these illegals, when they have no heart for anyone else. 1. They knew what they were getting into... the back of a semi trailer, and they put their lives in the hands of cartels. 2. They refuse to stay in their own countries, and attempt to make it more livable and enjoyable, abandoning their own people and making problems worse for their own country. 3. They abandoned families, friends in their home countries. 4. Americas supply chain is in ruins right now, gas prices are sky high and I know alot of people who are having a hard time surviving. 5. These people do not want to come and mow your yards, they want your job. 6. The majority of illegals refuse to learn english, the current language currently in use in the country they are coming to...

These people are not people like you and I. They have different culture, beliefs. Why are they letting the cartels bus them around, instead of going the legal route to try and enter America? Because they believe in Cartels over Government, guns and gang culture is prevalent in south america and it should stay in south america.. I say, screw them let this serve as a warning to any other illegals trying to venture here and suck our country dry. We need to expel these immigrants, and politicians and help the millions of americans in our country already who are in severe economic hardship. Instead of focusing on Ukraine and South America, why aren't we helping our own people who hold our values and beliefs. This attitude, that oh they are people just like us, is part of the problem because they are not. Humanizing them does nothing to help our cause.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterPig said:


> This attitude, that oh they are people just like us, is part of the problem because they are not. Humanizing them does nothing to help our cause.


I have some shocking news for you.
They ARE humans.
Attempting to dehumanize people is the first step toward justifying genocide.

Nobody is asking you to have compassion for their plight and desire to come here.
But if you can't understand why trapping anyone in a heat-capturing box in 100+ degree temperatures until they literally cook alive is an atrocious sin against humanity, you're not the kind of person I want to associate with or give any form of credibility to.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

This is not the first time this has happened. Being locked in a truck trailer and abandoned has happened before. Do a search. As far back as 2002, at least. Same with the human smuggling.

People who are rushing here to live in The Land of the Free may be in for a shock down the road. They may be fighting to leave before too long.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For most of the illegals, they are being paid to do this. The UN is using funding from the US to provide money along the way then continue the funding after they arrive.









The UN Undermines American Sovereignty While Funding Illegal Migration


The United Nations is using American taxpayers' dollars to undermine the sovereignty of the United States.




www.immigrationreform.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> For most of the illegals, they are being paid to do this. The UN is using funding from the US to provide money along the way then continue the funding after they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, what a mess.


----------

